# FREE Susan Garrett Seminar starting this week



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hope the links work... (for those who haven't heard of her --> https://susangarrettdogagility.com/about-2/



> Agility is one of those sports that can be daunting to start… in fact, even experienced handlers can find it terrifying every time they step into the ring…
> 
> But guess what…?!
> 
> ...


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you are on facebook alot of the links and notifications come thru the chat and facebook live sites so make sure you click and join and don't miss any of the information while it's FREE! https://www.handling360.com/summit/

She really gives tons of free information out during these sessions. So even if you don't sign up for the ongoing pay sessions that follow you will still have learned alot.


----------

